# Dogs and Homeowners Insurance



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I just got a call from a family who has a deposit down on a pup from a litter I have planned for this fall. They were told by their insurance company that they could not have a dog that weighs over 25 pounds regardless of the breed or they would cancel their homeowners insurance. The family was told that this is a new policy insurance companies are implementing. Anyone who currently has a dog over 25 pounds will be grandfathered in, but when the dog dies it cannot be replaced. I've never heard of such a thing. Have any of you all heard of this?


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Never heard of such a thing, That would be a revolt if that where the case here in MN as just about all of us own a lab


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That's about the craziest thing I've ever heard! Wonder if it is including the dog into the homeowners insurance policy or something?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Any chance they changed their mind about getting the puppy and came up with a creative excuse to get their deposit back?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

daveb said:


> Any chance they changed their mind about getting the puppy and came up with a creative excuse to get their deposit back?


I don't think that's the case......when they called they were just livid over it.. Both the husband and wife have been wanting a Chessie for a long time and they finally bought a home where they could have one. I just checked with an insurance agent here in town (State Farm). He had never heard of such a thing and he's been in business a long time.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

it depends on the insurance company. some will write any breed others don't want to write many. state farm & allstate etc will write most any.

if they want the dog, time to change companies.


----------

